# flatrock



## Josho39 (Dec 18, 2008)

hey everyone was just wondering how long before the steelies are in the river. thanks


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

Im no steelie pro, but it seems to be too early and too warm for them. When the (water) temps drop a bit more look for a good rainfall. Best of luck.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

November or late October depending on temp. Thanksgiving is usually a good bet.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Yup Thanksgiving is what I go by. There are always a few early ones before then but also this cool summer and depending on what rains we get I am betting this year an a bit earlier.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

The year before last, I caught my first Steelie on October 19th. It wasn't the first one caught that year though. That's weird. I can't remember when I caught the first one last year, but it was later than that. I will start making short trips in the beginning of October. I will just hop to a few holes and make a few casts in each. There are still some Smallmouths around to make the trips worthwhile. I wouldn't drive 40 miles at that time though. Maybe this year, the run wll be earlier, due to the cool summer. It doesn't hurt to dream.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been catching smallies on spinners there, some nice ones also.

Where's the best place to fish along the huron? I've been going through the metroparks with some luck!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Just wade from the Tele bridge on down find the holes.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, I'll have to buy some waders since I don't have any been looking though.

Caught a 27in northern pike in flatrock last week also


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

About where, did you catch that pike? Was it above or below the footbridge?


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

above the foot bridge


----------



## MICHIGANREDNECK (Sep 15, 2009)

what did u catch it on


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

What it was caught on won't make big difference, since pike will hit a vaiety of baits and lures. I was using a Senko down there recently and my whole rig got bit off. That was above the spillway too. I figured it to be a pike also. I might take a ride down there today. We saw some bass chasing bait around there the other day. I got a need to feel a tug on my line.


----------



## Tdoghockey9 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow a pike in there thats cool, same as those guys id go during thanksgiving.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I went for awhile yesterday, but didn't have any luck or see anyone catch anything but a carp. We've always caught pike and Muskie dowm there. Most of them are hooked by accident while fishing for something else. I netted a 36" Muskie for a guy fishing next to me, during the spring Steelie run. 

Right now the area just below the spillway is full of big tree limbs. You boaters keep an eye out when the water comes up. There's going to be a lot of junk coming down. If we get a deluge the dock may get knocked over again. Take care if you are next to it.


----------



## CrazyAssTy96 (Jul 6, 2009)

ya right around thanksgiving is the best. didnt really get out last year. hopeing to do some good this year on the huron and maybe a few others up north


----------



## fallguy (Jan 30, 2007)

You can also call the Little Dipper tackle shop in Flatrock and he will give you a report, and he advertises on this web-site.


----------

